
How Will the Coronavirus End? - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/03/how-will-coronavirus-end/608719/
======
jacquesm
What a coincidence that we should submit the same week old article within 3
minutes. Neat. It's a pretty good read.

------
rvz
TLDR: The same way the H1N1 Swine flu and Ebolavirus outbreaks ended.

A vaccine.

